# Automatic Dust Collector Switch



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Automatic Dust Collector Switch*

*Back by popular demand.*

Please note the following disclaimer:

This is a prototype design. The purpose of the video is to demonstrate a system that began in my head and materialized in my wood shop as a test platform. The system works as conceived but in no way represents proper wiring techniques or local code compliance. The system is in no way meant to be duplicated. Please consult a qualified electrician before attempting to install any electrical device in your home.

Original Post:

There are many differing opinions and ideas regarding automatically switching on/off your dust collector. In my shop, I wanted the best of 3 worlds:

1. I wanted the DC to turn on when certain tools were switched on such as the table saw, jointer, planer, band saw and router table and automatically switched off when those tools were switched off.

2. I wanted to remotely turn on the DC and have it continuously run for machines that may be started and stopped multiple times in a short period of time…i.e. the miter saw.

3. I wanted the option of turning the DC on manually for those occasion when I'm working in the shop with my 11-year-old son. He could be running the random orbit sander attached to the DC and I could run other tools without the DC switching off every time I pushed the stop button on said machine.

Although there is nothing wrong with these methods, I wanted to avoid:

1. Pressing a remote control switch every time I wanted the DC to switch on and off. I found myself holding a full 4×8 sheet of 3/4" plywood on the table saw only to find that the remote was out of reach one too many times. 

2. Closing a dust gate to switch the DC off.

Can it be done? Of course it can. I'm originally from New England and we New Englanders believe in a little something call Yankee ingenuity. 

:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


*Dave*:

WHIZ-BANG !

And it WORKS !!!

Very cool. I love a good wiring project.

Well done !!!


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Isn't that something! What a neat idea. Quite the dust collection system you have there!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Beyond many of us to accomplish without detailed directions for the x10 mods but a way cool implementation. Bravo.

Hey, how about a blog showing those mods?


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


"Hey, how about a blog showing those mods?"

I was actually thinking about doing just that. It's going to take some time to put it all together but I'd love to share the idea with all who are adventurous enough to do something like this.

I would also consider putting together "ready to install" unit packages if anyone is interested.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Very nice and looks like one that can be added to an existing house or even a rental. I was VERY lucky and met a fellow LJ named Jim who had designed and built a unit that seems to be similar. My PC crashed and I can't find his email but will search further if anyone so desires.

His fits in a box, has auto and manual settings, has a timer so you can delay the dust collector shut down (like when using a chop saw) and uses a toroid to detect current flow. As such it can work on one or twenty circuits. He sold me a prototype at a very reasonable cost and was seeking a patent. Also, very helpful with advice.

Wish I was as smart as you guys with electronics.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


I think I saw his posts here on LJ some time ago. Sounds like a great system. Does that system have the remote control option as well?

My system will also work on limitless circuits if the current sensor was placed in the breaker box and I used existing, easily replaceable technology. If anything fails, it is very inexpensive to replace the components.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


No strain relief for the sensor
unarmored cable too close to floor (orange one)
no slack or support for orange wire
exposed mar connector junction
Good idea, but should be executed with more safety in mind. I would bet there was no permit pulled for this wiring, as it would fail inspection. Therefore, fire insurance is null and void.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


_"No strain relief for the sensor
unarmored cable too close to floor (orange one)
no slack or support for orange wire
exposed mar connector junction
Good idea, but should be executed with more safety in mind. I would bet there was no permit pulled for this wiring, as it would fail inspection. Therefore, fire insurance is null and void."_

There seems to be no lack of criticism on this site anymore. (Said tongue in cheek.)

Thanks Jim for pointing all of that out. I should have mentioned that this is a prototype and in no way was meant as an example of how to permanently wire things in your home or shop. I wanted to share it with my LJ friends to demonstrate the theory behind the design.

The items you pointed out are accurate but to be honest, I'm not sure you could get this system to pass an electrical inspection regardless of how "Code Compliant" friendly you tried to be. I have dealt with many inspectors and it really comes down to the individual. I supervised a construction project a few years ago. Some inspectors failed wiring in one building and other inspectors passed identical wiring in others. Anyway, I digress.

I had planned to rewire the entire system to meet code compliance as far as the electrical wiring is concerned. What goes on inside my magic box and the current sensor is something entirely different in deed and may not pass an inspection. It just depends on who inspects it.

I am pulling the video off the site so as not to offend the safety police. If anyone is interested in learning more about this, send me a message and I'll be happy to help. The cost for this system, not including the wiring and boxes was about $50.00 if you buy all the components yourself.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Can I make a suggestion ?

Leave the vid up, AND put all the asterisks, disclaimers, and safety warnings that … anybody can come up with.

#1: it IS a very cool design

#2: this IS a woodworking site. Most of what is discussed here CAN cause serious, if not mortal, harm to a person-done wrong

I think starting a thought process, by showing US what YOU did … is valuable, AND … that you can "protect yourself" by loading your post with caveats and Surgeon General warnings.

Win-win, sez me ;-)


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


LOL good suggestion Neil and thanks for the compliment. I'll put another video up with all the disclaimers and I'm thinking of putting together a complete set of how-to-build instructions, also loaded with disclaimers, and resources for the parts. My system is the easiest, least expensive and most comprehensive one I have seen thus far but we do need to be safe.

While on the subject of safety and code compliance, if you read your local fire codes regarding dust collection, you might find that most of us violate fire codes daily. Just a thought. 

In all seriousness, it can be a dangerous hobby and safety if very important. Constructive criticism is always welcomed.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


I'm with Neil. Thanks for the post! There are often opportunities to criticize (I do it a LOT to my stuff but refrain from doing so to others because I'm certainly no expert and have no idea from where they come as to skill/tools/good luck/etc.) but I like seeing what other LJs are willing to share. Even if there are perceived improvement opportunities in skill/style/???, I have the opportunity learn and may not see the same "flaws" others perceive.

I have yet to sell any of my pieces and am reluctant to give them away due to the flaws I see in them. That said, I've also turned down quite handsome offers of cash after reluctantly giving a piece to someone so I guess others don't see the same blemishes as the maker.

Anyhow, lets all keep sharing what we make and the ideas we have.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


I would agree with Neil too. I did not mean to offend you in any way. Sorry if that happened. I would just like to be sure fellow woodworkers stay around so they can share more ideas.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


I reposted the video with a disclaimer regarding the temporary nature of the wiring.

Jim, no worries, I'm not offended. Your statements were…albeit blunt…quite correct, as I stated above. I didn't mean to stir the hornets nest but lately I have been reading too many, "Don't do this" or "Don't do that" types of comments (directed at other LJ's) on this site with little regard to diplomacy. Your statements were very much based in fact. Sadly, the same can not be said for many other comments I have been reading lately.

I too want to do right by my fellow woodworkers. This is the best forum of which I have had the privilege of being a member. If the majority of us continue to exercise the art of civil discourse, it will remain that way.

Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and comments.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Well, not the first time I have been told I am blunt. But I admit that I am not the sharpest tool in the shed too….lol


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S funny! LOL thanks for the laugh this morning.


----------



## CobraDriver (Jan 11, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of putting my shop together and just got my Jet unit. This was my next move but have no idea on how to go about it. The video was great but any further details would be fantastic.

Thanx for the info

Vlad


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


I am working on a schematic and a tutorial explaining how to modify the X10 module.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


The schematic is posted.


----------



## CobraDriver (Jan 11, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Automatic Dust Collector Switch*
> 
> *Back by popular demand.*
> 
> ...


Excellent thank you, I'll be purchasing the parts and have contacted my electrician to get ready to come over and hook this up. Look forward to the mod info.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Schematic*

Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.

If you would like a copy in printable pdf format and instructions on how to modify the X10 module click here

*WARNING*
User accepts all risk and responsibility for use of this design concept. It is highly recommended that you hire a qualified electrician to install any electrical devices in your home or workshop and comply with all local codes. I am not responsible for any errors or omissions.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. What a great idea. I will look into this.
Scott


----------



## mrjoeg (Jan 14, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.
> 
> ...


The single line diagram looks fine, one may consider adding a recipital to plug in the modified x10 controller into and make your wiring modification there. That way you would not void the UL listing on the X10 module ( in the event of a componant failure) it will make dealing with the insurance adjuster smoother. Or Idec offers X10 modules in a din rail configuration.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.
> 
> ...


The X10 Appliance Module is plugged into an outlet. It is not necessary to re-wire the module. You just need to disable the current sensing circuit, (also called the local control function). It's a very simple process and, in fact, there is more than one way to do this. X10.com actually tells you how to do this here. The first way doesn't void anything and according to X10, the second way only voids the warranty.

It is important to note that the method I used, as seen here only works on the older 486 modules.

The easiest way according to X10 is to use the night light method. I have not tried this so I cannot say whether it would work for this application. The current sensing feature causes the contactor (relay) to chatter. I will look around and see if I have another module that has not been modified and give it a try.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.
> 
> ...


Sorry, the second link is incorrect. Here it is again:

It is important to note that the method I used, as seen here only works on the older 486 modules.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.
> 
> ...


A thought occurred to me while I was flying this morning. If you split the outlet, as shown below, power the bottom outlet from the breaker panel and the top outlet with the X10 mod that is plugged into the bottom outlet that would allow you to plug in an incandescent night light into the top. (I hope the ban on those is lifted.) 
In theory, this should override the current sensing circuit per the X10 knowledge base. Then you could wire the contactor (relay) to the top outlet as well.

That way, if it works in this application, you would not have to modify the module at all. I will make those changes to the schematic and post that one as well.

For those who are unfamiliar, splitting outlets is common practice and every outlet I've ever seen is designed for that purpose. You only need to pull the tab off from the "hot" side. This is the right side. It has brass-colored screws and smaller slots.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> Here is the schematic for my Automatic Dust Collector Switch. The schematic is copyrighted and I reserve all rights to its content. You are free to use the information for personal use, however, commercial use, copying and/or distribution is prohibited.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*

I tested the "night light method" for disabling the local control/current sense. While this method does work to disable local control for appliances, it does not eliminate the sensing current. This results in the coil of the contactor for the dust collector switch to have a constant, albeit small, amount of current applied to it. This can still cause chatter but might not for everyone. The other consideration is that it may shorten the life of the coil.

I still recommend modifying the module as per instructions posted in the following link:

Modifying the Appliance Module

WARNING: Modifying X10 hardware as described in this section will void the warranty of the hardware. Any modifications you do are at your own risk and the results are entirely your own responsibility. You may end up damaging the hardware beyond use. Remember, X10 devices are connected directly to the power line, and can kill you. If you feel uncomfortable about any of this, don't do it. The modifications in this section have been tried by one or more people. They may not work for you, due to variation in technical skill, or variation in X10 equipment lots. Again, you are on your own; use at your own risk!


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Parts, Information and Usage Instructions*

*Parts*

These are the parts I used for my system with links to purchase at the time of this posting. I am not in any way affiliated with these sites and am not responsible for their content or products. Be sure to use parts that are appropriate for your application.

X10 Appliance Module AM486 









Powerflash Interface









Transceiver Module









Slimline Wireless Switch









Palm Pad Controller









Other remote options

Definite Purpose Contactor









*Current Sensor*
I built my own current sensor by modifying a 12.6V 300mA PCB-Mount Miniature Transformer










This is very easy to do and if anyone wants to go that way, you can find instructions in The Best of Fine Woodworking - The Small Wood Shop I can not repost the information or pictures from that book due to copyright but you can read it online here.

*Side Note: Quick Background*
I actually built the circuit in that book. It is a very old design, electronically speaking, and it was very challenging to find the parts. Some of them I had to get on eBay from overseas! It was a lot of fun and I'm glad I built it but it did not work very well. The relay clicked 3 times rapidly before staying on and I did not think that was good for my brand new dust collector. Also, it did not have a remote control function.

*Instructions For Use*

Caution: Do not use both switches in the On position simultaneously. If both switches are on and the Manual On/Off switch is switched off, the X10 module will latch in the on position. Turn off both switches to reset the X10 module.

1. The Automatic Dust Collector Swich (ADCS) Power Switch controls power to the appliance module. Turning this on arms the system for Auto and Remote Modes. *Turn off the Manual On/Off switch before arming the system.*

2. The Manual On/Off switch manually triggers the contactor on/off and turns on/off the dust collector. *Turn off the ADCS power switch before using manual mode. *

Always leave the ADCS Power Switch and the Manual On/Off switches off when not in the shop. As an added precaution you can turn your dust collector switch to the off position when not in use.

That's all for now.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Parts, Information and Usage Instructions*
> 
> *Parts*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Parts, Information and Usage Instructions*
> 
> *Parts*
> 
> ...


Very cool. I love projects that can be done creatively and by re purposing things.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*The Mother of all ADCS Solutions*

Hello fellow Jocks,

As you may know by viewing my projects and blogs, I like to create solutions that are effective but are not cost prohibitive. My shop made Automatic Dust Collector Switch fit that bill nicely but the electrical work involved was outside the confines of many woodworkers' comfort level.

I have a new solution, though it is a bit more costly, using an *Ultramate Elk-9100 Heavy Duty Switch*. (I researched the cost so I could post a link but, much to my dismay, the Ultramate has been discontinued. You can find them on eBay, however.)

I was using this in my old house to control my pool pump. I had a fountain in my pool that was driven by the pump so I wanted a remote way to turn it on and off. I was able to program, via my computer, start and stop times that were automatically varied by the time of year. I found the Ultramate to be a fantastic product.

When we moved this past summer, we moved into a home without a pool. So I decided to use the Ultramate for my dust collector. I still use the same homemade current detector in the CB panel connected to a *X10 Powerflash Module*. The current detector transforms current to a small AC voltage. The Powerflash Module detects the voltage and sends a X10 signal to the Ultramate which then turns on the DC. I can use a hand held remote to activate or a push button on the Ultramate as well.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Mother of all ADCS Solutions*
> 
> Hello fellow Jocks,
> 
> ...


That is ultra-cool, but you may well have gone over my head in the electronics field. I've gotten use to my remote start, so I may just be lazy and not hurt my brain trying to think this one out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Mother of all ADCS Solutions*
> 
> Hello fellow Jocks,
> 
> ...


I would never give a negative comment on LJ's but as a master electrician of 30+ years I will only say " BE CAREFUL"


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Mother of all ADCS Solutions*
> 
> Hello fellow Jocks,
> 
> ...


COOL idea…


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Mother of all ADCS Solutions*
> 
> Hello fellow Jocks,
> 
> ...


@hunter71…Thank you, I do appreciate what you are saying. The only "unconventional" part of the system is the current sensor in the panel. That is not my own idea or design. I got the plans from an article written by an electrical engineer and master electrician. I am not saying that it is code compliant nor am I saying you should do this. I made that disclaimer many times in past posts. But I have had many electricians tell me that just because something is not "code" does not mean it is dangerous.

I used the older system for 2 years in my old house with nary a problem. (I never even took it out of the prototype phase so I took precautions such as shutting off all shop breakers before leaving the shop.) But I do believe I said in past posts that I have been working with electricity since I was a kid so if someone is uncomfortable, please do not attempt any electrical work. It is dangerous and can kill you. (But then again, so is a table saw.) 

Having said that, there is another way to do this. The ELK-9100 works with X10 remotes, as stated above. An electrician can install that easily while complying with all codes. You can just use an X10 remote to turn on and off your DC. It still is a good alternative for those of us with 220 volt Dust Collectors.

Also, you could setup Powerflash Modules at each tool that you wanted to come on automatically and stay out of the electrical panel altogether.

I really, really love the automatic feature, especially for the table saw. I cut a lot of sheet goods and often times would get all set up for the cut only to realize that the remote was out of reach. Anyone that has cut full sheets of plywood on the T/S should be able to appreciate what I'm saying.

Thanks for the input everyone and be safe!


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*The Evolution of My Automatic Dust Collector Switch System*

Please click ADCS 2.0 
to read the article.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Evolution of My Automatic Dust Collector Switch System*
> 
> Please click ADCS 2.0
> to read the article.


Interesting but why not post something instead of just read this link and it requires one to download a file.

Typically, I do not even look or respond to blogs which say read this or watch this video.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Evolution of My Automatic Dust Collector Switch System*
> 
> Please click ADCS 2.0
> to read the article.


Thank you for your input. I apologize. It should not require a download. It just points to a pdf file of the article I wrote with pictures and should be readable from a standard browser on any device. I wrote the article on my iPad while offline on a trip. It took several days to complete and to get the formatting correct. I didn't see a way to post the pdf directly to this blog but wanted to share it with the community. When I have time to sit at my computer, I will try to copy and paste the article and upload the pictures. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Evolution of My Automatic Dust Collector Switch System*
> 
> Please click ADCS 2.0
> to read the article.


While I also prefer things posted directly to the forum, I understand why you did it this way.

I read the PDF and downloaded it for further study.

Seems like a good progression. I'd like to see cheaper current sensing switches, and I'm sure they are possible, but your final-for-now version looks very nice.

-Paul


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Evolution of My Automatic Dust Collector Switch System*
> 
> Please click ADCS 2.0
> to read the article.


Thank you, Paul. I just found THIS ONE for a great price.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *The Evolution of My Automatic Dust Collector Switch System*
> 
> Please click ADCS 2.0
> to read the article.


I'm thinking I could put one together for less than $5, but I may be mistaken. I would use a relay of the type used in electric stoves along with a little bit of other circuitry - a little low-current solid state relay just to drive the coil of the main relay and a little sensing circuit.


----------

